# Vamos bien, encima de truchos ahora vienen con el patillage distinto



## santiago (Mar 20, 2009)

jajaja resulta ue estuve 3 horas renegando , por que no me andaba un circuito, termino siendo un bc548 con el colector en el emisor y el emisor en el colector, y comentandolo salto esto de que le habia pasado a un conocido que tenia un 2n3055, con la base en la "chapa" del to3, y miles de ejemplos mas, andan de 10 los transistores, son originales u todo, pero hay que invertirlos, cruzarle patas en fin   

les digo esto por las dudas para que no pasen 2 horas como un bludo tratando de hacer andar un circuito

saludos


----------



## mabauti (Mar 20, 2009)

mala suerte santiago =[

si la memoria no me falla, yo nunca me he topado con ese tipo de circunstancias, sin enbargo es una de las cosas que considero al tener una falla en los circuitos.

suerte para la otra y ya no  compres ahi los componentes


----------



## fernandob (Mar 20, 2009)

bc xxx me ha pasado, no problem , a vecs he comprado de a 50 o de a 100 unidades y los marco, a veces me avisa el proveedor otras no.

pero yo ya me acostumbre a probarlos cuando armo algo .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2009)

A mi me paso con una serie de BC548 que compré para un generador de ruido rosa. Todo el PCB estaba joya pero no lograba que anduviera. Lo reemplacé por uno viejo que tenía (pero sin uso) y anduvo de una. Cuando lo probé al nuevo...encontré que el colector y el emisor estaban intercambiados. Resultado...de vuelta al proveedor a que los cambiara a todos, y como no tenía sin esta falla, me tuvo que devolver el dinero.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2009)

es que si andan ok , me refiero al beta, la VCE max. y eso......
es solo meterlos en una bolsita que aclare el orden de las patitas y listo.

a mi son cosas que no me joden suelo hacer pequeñas series de las cosas que hago y no me molesta, archivo los compo con las aclaraciones y listo .
es mas, si mañana alguna placa se estropea , mejor, que si otro le mete mano que se le haga dificil si es un tonto.
una pata lateral de un BCxxx que va a masa me indica que es un NPN y que ese es el emisor, si uno no lo deduce es uno que esta metiendo mano de rata.

saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 22, 2009)

En mi caso fueron 2 transistores BC547B que tenían el patillaje invertido. Los compré hace unos 7 años y entonces como era más o menos principiante tenia la costumbre de comprobar cada componente que compraba, así que al ponerlos en el téster para ver el HFE me daba error, y dándole la vuelta iban bien. Otra vez, un BFR36 resultó ser PNP cuando la referencia indica claramente lo contrario según el datasheet. Bueno, por suerte no he tenido más encontronazos que estos, y no es poco el material que he ido comprando...


----------



## santiago (Mar 22, 2009)

no me molesta en realidad, pero aviso para que no esten 1 hora renegando y se den cuenta mas facil, motorola me deve una hora de tiempo de mi vida, intercambiable por un cupon con 100 dolares en componentes  a eleccion jajaja


----------



## juanma (Mar 22, 2009)

Me paso exactamente lo mismo armando un amplificador.

La serie BC547 no era CBE, sino E B C. La serie BC557 estaba bien.

Me di cuenta poruqe siempre mido los componentes antes de soldarlos. Daba un ß de 4 o 5.
Llame a la casa donde me lo vendieron y me comentaron que venian al revez y que esos eran fabricados en Mexico o algo asi.

Algo que no se si es _normal_ dentro del mundo de las tolerancias son las resistencias de 0.33Ω / 5W. Las medi y resultaron ser de 1.8Ω - 2.1Ω y son las Re de la etapa de salida.
Me pregunto si sera por el multimetro que uso (en escala de 200Ω medir 0.33Ω). El tipico tester chino.
O esas resistencias tienen una enorme tolerancia   

En resumen, midan TODOS los componentes.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 22, 2009)

Que raro, a mi no me a pasado, imaginaos en medio de una reparación que cambies un componente, es para volverse loco.

En cuanto a lo de la resistencia es normal que con valores bajos te marque mal, si no tienes un LCR, simplemente trata de hacerle pasar unos cientos miliamperios conocidos y mide la tension sobre la resistencia y aplica ohm, es la mejor forma.

Por ahí hay bastantes desaprensivos que venden piezas de deshecho, yo tengo una bolsa de MC140 si alguien la quiere halla el .


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2009)

por lo menos, tenias el semiconductor adentro del encapsulado...

Ultimamente estan saliendo IC´s sin el chip interno... Esas si son ....das de ....

Saludos.


----------

